# Moi je t'aime fort/beaucoup/à la folie (aimer)



## Puce

Hola a todos! Tengo un problema.. no se absolutamente nada de francés y necesito traducir este texto.. si alguien pudiera decirme lo que significa en español se lo agradecería *muchísimo*!!
Ahí va: 

Moi je t'aime, je veu passé le reste de ma vie avec toi, je sais que ce dure de dire ca a 18 ans mai je c ce ke je ressen pour toi.. Ta bibou

Muchas gracias a todos! Espero poder ayudaros yo en alguna ocasión


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Puce, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum

Yo te quiero, quiero pasar el resto de mi vida contigo. Sé que es duro (¿fuerte?) de decir esto con 18 años pero es lo que siento por ti.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Andrea Ragoz

Hola a todos!

¿Podría alguien decirme que queire decir lo siguiente?

-Je t'aime à la folie-  o con -beaucoup-

Gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quiere decir: Te quiero con locura (à la folie) o mucho (beaucoup).

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## OhlalaCharlene

"Je t'aime à la folie"- significa te amo hasta el punto que me vuelvo loco 

pero "te amo muchísimo" es mas posible

"Je t'aime beaucoup" significa "te amo mucho"


----------



## yserien

Je t'aime à la folie..... c'est  porter l'amour jusqu'aux limites de la raison, enrager d'amour....


----------



## Pipsy

Mon copain est espagnol, je veux lui dire que je l'aime.



Merci.


----------



## Aruba-chan

¡Hola!

Vous pouvez lui dire "Me gustas" si c'est la première fois, mais si vous sortez avec lui il y a certain temps, vous pouvez lui dire aussi "Te quiero", ou "Te amo" si vous voulez être plus serieuse, si vos sentiments sont vraiment réels, presque comme si vous vouliez marrier avec lui. De toute façon, la première option est plus commune, surtout si c'est la première fois que vous lui dites ça. 

J'espère t'avoir aidé un peu ;p

Bonne chance et au revoir!


----------



## yserien

La seule difficulté que tu vas trouver c'est prononcer "me gustas,te quiero,te amo"de façon qu'un espagnol puisse te comprendre. Mais t'en fais pas, l'amour  peut tout. Tu n'as que demander aux copines espagnoles.Je te désire le meilleur pour toi.


----------



## Pipsy

Merci à tous!

Malheureusement je n'ai aucune amie espagnole- et j'ai peur que mon accent sera trop français et il ne comprendra rien! Est-ce-que vous pourriez écrire <te amo> phonétiquement (car je crois que ça c'est la phrase la plus connue), donc ça pourra m'aider un peu plus!

Merci.

Pipsy.


----------



## Cuaya

Ça va!!

Bon... en espagnol il y a beaucoup des signifies pour "je t'aime":

1. Me gustas: c'est quand le persone te semble joli(e) physiquement, mais ce phrase n'est pas très romantique.
2. Te quiero: un peu dire "te quiero" à un/e ami/e, au frère, etc.  C'est un expression d'affection, tendresse.
3.TE AMO (Je pense que c'est la meilleure pour toi): C'est quand tu aimes beacoup beaucoup à quelqu'un, mais on l'utilise surtout avec le compain ou l'époux/ouse. C'est un prhase pour prendre au sériex et très compromettante. Si vous savez anglais ça serait "I'm in love with you". 

j'espere que mon explication t'aide. Pardon par mon français!!

Bon chance avec ton déclaration d'amour.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

té
amo

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Angelosa

Hola a todos. Tengo una duda cultural:

En francés "je t'aime" es algo que uno diría en una primera cita o qué cosa dirá un francés cuando está realmente enamorado? Y al principio de la relación? 

En España, los jóvenes suelen ser más directos, pero los ya mayorcitos se reservan el "te quiero" para cuando la relación es ya un tanto seria. Es je t'aime equivalente al "te quiero"?

Muchísimas gracias. Aunque parezca que no, necesito explicarlo en una clase de francés para españoles y parece que es algo que les interesa...


Gracias de antemano a todos.Los de francés sois siempre rápidos, directos y geniales. De veras, muchas gracias!


----------



## Redsan

Que bonito es el amor =) 
" Je t'aime " es lo mismo que " te quiero " , no puedes decir " Je t'aime " en una primera cita , es cuando eres realmente enamorado(a) de la chica(o)


----------



## aldito

De acuerdo con Redsan! 
me has hecho venir a la mente una pequeña poesía:

"Je t'aime, je t'adore, plus que l'or,"
"mais l'or est pour le roi, et toi pour moi."


----------



## Angelosa

Gracias a ambos por vuestra ayuda.
Un saludo!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Estoy de acuerdo con las demás respuestas, y si mis recuerdos no me fallan en la primera cita se dirá más bien:
- tu me plais bien, tu sais
- je t´aime bien (très important, le _bien_)

Evidentemente todo esto acompañado por el tono adecuado.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Dando rodeos a la historia:

"Je te trouve super !"
"J'aime bien être avec toi"
"Je me sens bien avec toi"
"Je suis morgane de toi"

Le fait de chercher une façon subtile de dire les chose me rappelle une chanson canadienne d'il a y a longtemps déjà et qui disait:

*T'as mis de la brume dans mes lunettes*
T'as fait de moi un animal, Ginette...

J'adorais cette trouvaille amoureuse des lunettes pleines de buée, hahahahaha... Au moins, ce n'etait pas banal !

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Angelosa

Muchísimas gracias por la aclaración. Gracias a todos!


----------



## zato

Saludos!!!

Quisiera saber si esta frase esta bien escrita:

"Je t'aime beaucoup trop"

de antemano, muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Zato, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Sí, es correcta.

Au revoir, hasta luego
P.D. He cambiado el título del hilo ya que tiene que estar en relación directa con la pregunta.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Hola 
No querrás decir je t'aime énormément?
"Je t'aime beaucoup trop" conlleva una conotacion ironica (bueno eso me parece) significa que quieres demasiado a una mujer sobreentendiendo que no se merece este amor..... O sea que obtienes el efecto contrario de una declaracion de amor tradicional, al no ser que la hagas con un poco de ironia. No sé si me explico.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
De acuerdo con traduttore. Se puede interpretar que 
deplora quererle/a tanto, que no se merece tanto amor.


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
Depende del contexto ...
"Je t'aime beaucoup trop pour te faire de la peine"
Significa que lo/la quieres tanto que por nada del mundo quieres que sufra por culpa tuya


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Había dado por supuesto que había un punto detrás pero, si la frase continúa, la interpretación es diferente, efectivamente.

Tambien: je t´aime très fort.


----------



## zato

Saludos a todos!!!

Primer muchas gracias por contestar y darme sus opiniones. Mi pregunta surge por intentar interpretar un superlativo comúnmente usado en español "muchisimo", y con lo poco que se de francés me surgio esa duda; Empero, nunca me imagine que podria tomar una conotación ironica.

Si quiero decir "Te amo muchisimo", cual seria la frase más apropiada???...sin que refleje una idea ambigua .

Y por último, que diferencia existe entre "beaucoup trop" y simplemente "trop", ya que según veo ambas traducen "demasiado"; Y si es igual, se puede escribir "fumer trop" o "fumer beaucoup trop" dando como resultado la misma idea???

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## josepbadalona

Je t'aime beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie (en orden creciente...)

beaucoup = es mucho
beaucoup trop es mucho + demasiado, con ambos sentidos juntos

fumer beaucoup = es una realidad
beaucoup trop =es un juicio


----------



## cat06

En este caso tienes que decir: "je t'aime énormément" ou  encore "je t'aime à la folie".


----------



## zato

josepbadalona said:


> Je t'aime beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie (en orden creciente...)
> 
> beaucoup = es mucho
> beaucoup trop es mucho + demasiado, con ambos sentidos juntos
> 
> fumer beaucoup = es una realidad
> beaucoup trop =es un juicio



...me has despejado tremendas dudas, Muchisimas gracias!!!

Y cat06, también muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Ya todo me ha quedado claro.

Au revoir!!!


----------



## sgr025

Esta expresión puede significar algo más que "te aprecio mucho"? Según entiendo se usa con la familia y los mejores amigos para decir que los aprecias. Pero puede ser usada para decir un real te quiero a alguien o que comenzó a enamorarse?


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour,
"Je t'aime fort" peut s'adresser à un(e) ami(e), un membre de la famille ou quelqu'un dont on est amoureux. Il ne s'agit pas du même amour pour les trois bien sûr mais ça veut simplement dire que ce qu'on ressent est fort (amour amical, amour filial, amour maternel, amour paternel, amour passionnel, amour amoureux, etc...)


----------



## tommychicosexy

Alguien me puede disculpar un segundito por el francés, es que ahora en mi escuela me van a dar francés y quiero saber cómo se pronuncia esta palabra "*je t'aime*" = te amo.

Por favor es de una vez que quiero eso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- La *e* de _je_ es bastante difícil de pronunciar para un español: [ʒ(ə)]
- t'aime es más fácil: "tem"

No sé si conoces esta página que te ayudará:
http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## tommychicosexy

Muchas gracias, me gusta esta pagina, pero tranquilos que no los dejares solo, si hay algunas otras preguntas se lo dare.

no sientas celos, I love you all


----------



## learteaga

hola quisiera que me ayudaran a saber que contexto tiene las palabras "je t'aime tres fort" si es amistoso o totalmente amoroso, alguien me dijo que solo "je t'aime si fort" era amoroso y que "je t'aime beaucoup y je t'aime tres fort" era solo amistoso, por favor ayudenme para no ir mas alla jeje\
saludos a todos ELENA


----------



## Gévy

Hola Learteaga:

En principio, no tiene por qué ser amoroso. 

Espera más comentarios, solo es mi opinón.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## learteaga

ok gevy, espero que tengas razon...
lo mismo va para "copine" verdad?


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo:

Para copine, tenemos un hilo que te dará pistas.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=850258

Como verás, hay sutilezas de uso para que pase de la amistad al amor. Si no quieres embarcarte en una historia que no deseas, mejor hablar con él y dejar las cosas muy claras. 

Porque como te decía antes, en principio no tiene por qué ser amoroso, pero si puede servir para insinuarse y ver cómo reacciona la otra persona.

Una palabra sola no tiene más contenido que la dice y ambas expresiones que citas son inocentes. En una frase o una carta puede tener matices especiales, tener más peso, dar un paso más... Eso, ya no te lo puedo decir. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MlleCamila

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos, 

¿Alguien me podría decir cual es el equivalente a la cite "Je t'aime, un peu, beaucoup, passionnément, à la folie, pas du tout..." por favor? 

Mi intento es "Te quiero un poco, mucho, con pasión, con loquería, no te quiero nada" Pero bueno, no creo que se diga así ... 

gracias de antemano,

MlleCamila


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes MlleCamila y bienvenida:

!Ah, el amor!  

Te quiero, un poco, mucho, apasionadamente, con locura/locamente... nada de nada/en absoluto.


----------



## Dentellière

Hay otro equivalente (frase hecha)

Deshojando la margarita :  "_Te quiero mucho, poquito, nada_"

Buen fin de semana


----------



## MlleCamila

muchas gracias


----------

